# uscite in yacht



## THEPINKPANTHER

Buon giorno!!

questa è la frase: 

*Quindi spiaggia, sabbia e sole, ma anche uscite in yatch per godersi il mare aperto con più riservatezza.*

questa, la mia traduzione:

*So there is beaches, sand and sun, but also some yachting out letting you enjoy sea in privateness.*

cosi va bene?? come la tradurreste voi la frase?

Grazie!!


----------



## Tegs

Hi Pink, 

Please remember to *always post context*.  Are we talking about advertising a hotel here?


----------



## THEPINKPANTHER

Oops, sorry.  
Well, sort of... it is actually a translation for a start-up business... this is the context Tegs:

Quella adriatica è la costa più godibile d’Europa, infatti il Mare Adriatico, dal fondo basso e senza pericolose correnti, offre una spiaggia spaziosa e accogliente ed un acqua particolarmente calda e calma, inoltre le strutture balneari sono le più moderne ed efficienti di tutta Italia.
*Quindi spiaggia, sabbia e sole, ma anche uscite in yatch per godersi il mare aperto con più riservatezza*. Passeggiate su lungomari splendidi sia di giorno che di sera, aperitivi negli chalet, musica e divertimento.. 

thank you!!


----------



## Tegs

Ok, I would go for something like:

As well as beaches, sand and sun, you can also go yachting and enjoy the open sea in more privacy. 

(I wouldn't translate "quindi" as "so" here - it's a bit too informal)


----------



## london calling

Tegs said:


> you can also go yachting


'ang on a minute, Tegs.

In Italian a yacht can also mean a motor-yacht/motor-boat, so "go yachting" may not be what we need here. PP, stiamo parlando solo di barche a vela o anche di barche a motore?


----------



## THEPINKPANTHER

ciao London calling!!
Beh, da quello che ho capito io (sono solo il traduttore) stiamo a parlare di tutti e due... 
mi sembra... ma dovrei parlarne con l'autore, il che ci da tempo per vedere le possibilità di traduzione no?

grazie a tutti e due!!


----------



## Tegs

london calling said:


> 'ang on a minute, Tegs.
> 
> In Italian a yacht can also mean a motor-yacht/motor-boat, so "go yachting" may not be what we need here. PP, stiamo parlando solo di barche a vela o anche di barche a motore?



Oopsie!  Let's wait for the author to tell Pink what he means then


----------



## THEPINKPANTHER

ciao Tegs and London calling,
l'autore volveva dire lo yacht, proprio lo yacht (quello di lusso) e poi, pure, la barca a vela... come lo direste allora?

Grazie!


----------



## Holymaloney

Hi 
How about changing it like this:_* '...as well as beaches, sand and sun, you can also take a yacht and enjoy the open sea in more privacy...'
*_or something like that


----------



## THEPINKPANTHER

I quite like it. Thank you all!!!

Ppanther.


----------



## Tegs

Holymaloney said:


> Hi
> How about changing it like this:_* '...as well as beaches, sand and sun, you can also take a yacht or sailboat and enjoy the open sea in more privacy...'
> *_or something like that



Don't forget the barche a vela


----------



## london calling

If you say _go yachting/take a yacht_ in English most people would understand " barche a vela", Pink. If we add _luxury _I think it's less ambiguous:

_...take a luxury yacht or sailboat.....
_


----------



## Tegs

Hi Jo, seeing your post has made me a bit confused. What exactly is a barca a vela? Is it not a sailboat? In which case a yacht is not the same thing, surely? 

I consider a yacht a posh snazzy boat for rich people who go yachting equipped with champagne and whippet-thin big-busted women. A sailboat is a boat which normal people take out when it's sunny.


----------



## giovannino

While we're on the subject, do you agree that the entry for _yacht _in the OALDE is misleading? LINK

*yacht (*North American English also *sailboat*)

Or do Americans actually use _sailboat _both for an ordinary sailing boat and for a large luxury yacht, as the OALDE seems to suggest?

By the way, I noticed that both Jo and Tegs used _sailboat. _Isn't that AE? LINK


----------



## rrose17

Well to me a yacht and a sailboat are two different things. A sailboat refers to the fact that it has sails and a yacht to the level of luxury. They might overlap, but not often.


----------



## london calling

rrose17 said:


> Well to me a yacht and a sailboat are two different things. A sailboat refers to the fact that it has sails and a yacht to the level of luxury. They might overlap, but not often.


Right.

If I say _yacht_ in English I mean something with sails, but a luxury yacht suggests those big motor-boats/cruisers millionaires have (which to an Italian is a "yacht" full stop). Here, the OP wants to get th idea across that on the Adriatic you can either go out for a trip on a luxury yacht (_yacht_ in Italian) or on a yacht as in a sailing boat (_barca a vela_ in Italian).

Therefore, _to go yachting_ is misleading, as in BE that means go out on a sailing boat (albeit a luxurious one). He's saying you can go out on a luxury cruiser (synonym for _luxury yacht_) or on a yacht ( i.e. a boat with sails).

Hmmmmm.....:

_take a luxury cruiser or yacht...
hire a luxury cruiser or yacht...
take to sea on a luxury cruiser or yacht....

_Thoughts/comments?


----------



## Tegs

Is this yacht/ luxury yacht business a BE thing? Because I'm a bit suprised about it!  Maybe it's because I've not spent a lot of time around boats, or maybe it's different in Ireland (or maybe it's a Tegs thing ) but I agree with Rrose and the Italians' understanding of yacht (luxury item with engine) here. 

_Take to the sea on a luxury yacht or sailboat_ sounds fine to me, if we're sticking to the BE definition of yacht 

PS. Giovannino - sailboat doesn't strike me as particularly AE. It sounds perfectly normal when pronounced with an Irish accent  Although sailing boat is equally valid, of course!


----------



## london calling

Tegs said:


> Is this yacht/ luxury yacht business a BE thing? Because I'm a bit suprised about it!  Maybe it's because I've not spent a lot of time around boats, or maybe it's different in Ireland (or maybe it's a Tegs thing ) but I agree with Rrose and the Italians' understanding of yacht (luxury item with engine) here.
> 
> _Take to the sea on a luxury yacht or sailboat_ sounds fine to me, if we're sticking to the BE definition of yacht


Dunno, Tegs!

To me a _yacht_ has sails, a _luxury yacht_ not necessarily.


----------



## THEPINKPANTHER

thank you all!


----------



## joanvillafane

US English, reporting for duty: I agree with Giovannino, the OALD entry is misleading, at least here.  A yacht does not have sails.  And the difference between a yacht and a luxury yacht is in the level of luxury, not the sails !


----------



## london calling

joanvillafane said:


> US English, reporting for duty: I agree with Giovannino, the OALD entry is misleading, at least here. A yacht does not have sails. And the difference between a yacht and a luxury yacht is in the level of luxury, not the sails !


In BE a yacht normally has sails. If you go yachting you go out on a sailing boat. A yachtsman goes out on a sailing boat...

I suggest "luxury cruiser" and "sailboat/sailing boat": that way we all know what we're talking about!


----------



## Tegs

Luxury cruiser removes the ambiguity I think. 

I am seem to side with the Americans on the meaning of this one (bizarrely!)


----------



## giovannino

joanvillafane said:


> US English, reporting for duty: I agree with Giovannino, the OALD entry is misleading, at least here.  A yacht does not have sails.  And the difference between a yacht and a luxury yacht is in the level of luxury, not the sails !



I guess Webster's Learner's Dictionary is more reliable when it comes to AE usage, as is to be expected At the entry for _boat _it has a picture of a _yacht _(no sails): link
At the entry for _yacht _it mentions a _sailing yacht _in the example:  link .


----------



## Gianfry

What about a simple "go cruising"?
"Quindi spiaggia, sabbia e sole" means "Therefore (what you get is) beaches, sand and sun" (is there any difference between a beach on the Adriatic and sand, by the way?). I'm not sure I would translate it as "As well as...".
But what's the company about? Do they hire yachts? I think knowing more about who's writing would help...


----------



## rrose17

Go cruising? I don't think so, Gianfry. That usually means looking for some fun with the opposite sex as in "crusing bars".


----------



## Gianfry

rrose17 said:


> Go cruising? I don't think so, Gianfry. That usually means looking for some fun with the opposite sex as in "crusing bars".



Uhm... Are you sure it doesn't make sense in the context of the Adriatic beaches?


----------



## rrose17

Gianfry said:


> Uhm... Are you sure it doesn't make sense in the context of the Adriatic beaches?


Well after all it is offered *per godersi il mare aperto con più riservatezza*...


----------



## Tegs

Yep, I agree with Rrose on this one. Go cruising has definite dodgy connotations. Although if that's what you _want _to imply...


----------



## london calling

rrose17 said:


> Well after all it is offered *per godersi il mare aperto con più riservatezza*...


That gets round it nicely! Especially since in BE yachts have sails, generally speaking*, and in AE they don't.

* We distinguish between motor yachts and sailing yachts, if the context requires that distinction.


----------

